# Northern pike



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

Trying to see if the northern are moving much yet? This is going to be my first year after them and have never caught one.. But really want to.. so any info would be very much appreciated


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

I got pretty good fishing for them in Ontario, of course fishing is so good up there for any species...
Early cold water, I found small chrome plated heavy but small single spinner type baits (use a swivel), and pulled quickly thru sparse (new growth) weed beds or run over the top of submerged weed beds pretty much pulled them out. Use a MLight rod about 7 feet long with 10-12# line. Large bass spinner baits in fire-tiger, or neon yellow/orange ( I can't spell chartruse) colors with similar presentation a little later in the spring/summer. If you use heavier 20#+ line and a stiff pole MHeavy to H, then just rip the bait/hooks thru a weed snag which often trigger a strike. Moving hard crankbaits parallel to the edge of weeds will catch their attention. They are so aggressive you will know when you feel a savage bite. Typically weed growth is a key where they hide. As you get better at finding/catching go to a lighter rod for more pure fishing fun. After an initial few runs, they often roll over on your line at the boat, then catch a tooth when they jump and your line may break. Forget the terminal tackle like wire leaders unless you are after 4 footers. I know the Grand River in Fairport Harbor holds Pike.

sorry so long, those tips just kept flowing out of my memory as if you were my son...


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

No need to be sorry.. any information helps... I really do want to catch one. The dream would be big enough to mount for my first one.. my little girl is two and I want to mount her very first fish ever that she does all on her own.. so a nice pike and hers for the bait for the mount would be special for us both


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I would be fishing for them now. Usually ice out but with no ice they may be ready.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

Danny flathead chaser said:


> No need to be sorry.. any information helps... I really do want to catch one. The dream would be big enough to mount for my first one.. my little girl is two and I want to mount her very first fish ever that she does all on her own.. so a nice pike and hers for the bait for the mount would be special for us both


You better hurry and get her first fish because if you wait til she is 4 or 5 I guarantee you that her fish will be bigger then yours! It happened with both my daughters when I took them Chrome fishing.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Don't know where you live but I usually catch a couple in the spring at mosquito while crappie fishing. no trophy but get your attention when you expect a crappie.
bobber and minnow off the causeway.
EB


----------



## kanu (Nov 22, 2015)

Pike will bite all winter. Caught a fat 29" Sat. and a 24" Monday. The 24" had a worn tail and was skinny which means it must have spawned. River level rose over a foot since Monday. Rapala HJ14 firetiger fished slow.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Chippewa Lake is full of pike if your around Medina County.....Rich


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Mosquito pikey bay


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't know the water temp wherever you might go, but they could be spawning right now. Or, it could be pre- or post-spawn. Usually pike will slide up into the shallows just before ice out to get ready to spawn. Dead bait fishing can be effective at this time of year. It employs a quick strike rig (just Google it), and a dead bait fish. Or a sardine. 

Thing is, it's not a real active kind of fishing. You just lob the bait out there and let it sit. You could do that with one pole, and fish more actively with another. and like Tbomb said, it's not called Pikey Bay for nothing!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Is the water level up in the pikie Bay Area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

snag said:


> Is the water level up in the pikie Bay Area?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks Tom, that’s what I figured, my spot at west branch is still high n dry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I really thanks everyone very much


----------

